# First Year Hydroponic Hops



## Exile (22/2/15)

Might have to try hydroponics minus the greenhouse :icon_drool2:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLxxGjtjkAQ


----------



## spog (22/2/15)

I can see the next hot topic here being, how to build a glass house for hops.
At the end of this video some other hop related videos show up,the "plant shop .com.au" video is basic but interesting .
Cheers....spog....


----------



## huez (22/2/15)

If you go into a hydroponic shop and they ask if you want to grow tomatoes just say no, took me 3 different shops to get non hydroponic weed growing advice. Apparently not that common that people actually want to grow hydroponic tomatoes!

This would be pretty easy to set up as a drip feed system. Hydroponic farming is getting pretty big, most if not all the vegies, herbs and lettuce at coles and woolies is hydroponic


----------



## glenos (22/2/15)

huez said:


> Hydroponic farming is getting pretty big, most if not all the vegies, herbs and lettuce at coles and woolies is hydroponic


Anything which has roots on it will be hydroponic, Houston's cut leaf lettuce is grown in the ground, across the road from my Mum's house.

A few years ago I was doing some book-keeping for a lady who claimed to be growing organo-ponic lettuce, I assume it was hydroponic without pesticides, not exactly organic farming, but whatever gives you a market edge.


----------

